# Help Finding The Right Vivaldi Song!



## AdamVGR

Hi,

I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I was watching an episode of Frasier the other day and he apparently plays some Vivaldi music, but doesnt name which piece it is. I found the episode on Youtube here and the music plays at 27:45. Can anyone help me figure out what this music is? You may need to turn up your speakers to hear it btw.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AdamVGR

Please can anyone help me? I'm desperate here!


----------



## Delicious Manager

I can help you!

It is the Concerto for 2 Violins (Concerto Grosso) in D minor Op 3 No 11 (RV 565). Here's a link to the whole piece on YouTube. The section from _Frasier_ is at 3:44.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Frazier was cool. I once worked for a judge who was just like him, same foibles and tastes. 

When Frazier's brother Niles said on Sundays he would play Mahler on the piano, I missed the joke, and it got me wanting to explore his music.


----------



## AdamVGR

Thank you so so much!


----------

